# Vegas.....



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2019)

Life is better when you are planning your next Vegas trip... 
 
So figured I would make a dedicated post to get the through the work week....


----------



## Bot-Man (Feb 2, 2019)

This will be my first trip. We’re looking at the week of April 15th. Spending a week. Some craps and room service. We’ll take in a few shows too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 3, 2019)

2 kids in the house now, I might indeed need a break in Vegas this year. LOL  :lmao:


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Feb 4, 2019)

Going in mid March for my cousin's wedding, will be there over St Patty's day. No shows planned yet, looking around though.


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2019)

also mid april for me!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

were going to be there April 16-19 - gonna try and hit up james taylor (I am trying to see all the old 70's folks before they are *gone) -

TJ well have to try and track you down while were there!
 

- This is the last of the milking of my southwest points, only a $25 flight!

We downgraded to Caesars since some (Total Rewards) points expire there sooner than the Cosmo ones, and even with a free night its still $$$$$$

Anyone stay in the newly renovated Augustus Tower?


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> were going to be there April 16-19 - gonna try and hit up james taylor (I am trying to see all the old 70's folks before they are *gone) -
> 
> TJ well have to try and track you down while were there!
> 
> ...


have you been to hugo's cellar? (i think it's under 4 queens in fremont dist)


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 4, 2019)

I went in 2016 for a friend's wedding and had a good time. We didn't see any shows, mainly hung out at the different casinos, did some shopping, and rode the giant Ferris Wheel. And you cannot miss the Hoover Dam


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

we have not done Hugo's cellar, but we need a place to eat!

is the "dinner' hells kitchen worth the money?


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> we have not done Hugo's cellar, but we need a place to eat!
> 
> is the "dinner' hells kitch﻿en w﻿ort﻿h the money?


i LOVED hugos and will be going back. tableside salad service, main course, and desserts all included in menu price and it just feels old school classy. 60 bucks for filet with nice salad and dessert basically. and v. good.

they give all the ladies a single long stem red rose when they get there. 

i haven't done any hells kitchen dinners. side of mashed potatoes for $12 tho...


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 4, 2019)

I stayed in the Augustus tower before it was renovated and was underwhelmed.  Might be nicer if you have a view of the fountains, but ours looked straight at the Octavius tower.  But it's definitely no Cosmo either way.  I don't have a desire to stay there again, but some of the other Total Rewards resorts have similar quality rooms for cheaper.

Wife and I did Hugo's  Cellar on TJ's recommendation back in July.  It was really good!  It's an old-school type place with white tablecloths and waiters in tuxes.  It was also expensive (we were around $280 total with no alcohol.)

I haven't tried Hell's Kitchen yet, but if you're staying at Caesars, I found Mesa was decent.  I heard Gordon Ramsay's Pub isn't really that great.  Restaurant Guy Savoy is also at Caesars and is one of the fanciest restaurants on the planet (dinner starting around $300/person.)  I do want to try Nobu there, but it's also in the $1xx/person+ range.  For seafood I've heard Joe's Seafood, Prime Steak and Stone Crab at the Caesars Forum shops is awesome.  Personally I'd walk across the street and go to Guy Fieri's at the Linq.  Or for breakfast try Hash House a go-go (good bloody marys from what I've heard.)

Our next trip to Vegas is probably going to be in early June.  Not even thinking about planning that trip yet since we have a Moab trip coming up first.


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> I stayed in the Augustus tower before it was renovated and was underwhelmed.  Might be nicer if you have a view of the fountains, but ours looked straight at the Octavius tower.  But it's definitely no Cosmo either way.  I don't have a desire to stay there again, but some of the other Total Rewards resorts have similar quality rooms for cheaper.
> 
> Wife and I did Hugo's  Cellar on TJ's recommendation back in July.  It was really good!  It's an old-school type place with white tablecloths and waiters in tuxes.  It was also expensive (we were around $280 total with no alcohol.)
> 
> ...


what did you order for 140 a person?! double lobster and steak? yummmmmmmmmm


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

Our friends all wanted to stay at Caesars so were being cooperative, but even with a free night at cosmo, 3 nights would still be around $800 bucks so were going to save that for another trip - maybe one where we don't have to be on a group schedule.. 

The room we got was Augustus Strip View, the pics look nice so well see!

I am told there is a no kids pool at Caesars?  There regular pools look nice until you get there and then  there is some fat guy eating chicken wings in the pool. You defin don't have that at the cosmo!

If you go to MOAB I really recommend the hike to the double arch you that can rappel down, it was a blast! (I cant recall the outfitter but I think they all do that trip)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> I went in 2016 for a friend's wedding and had a good time. We didn't see any shows, mainly hung out at the different casinos, did some shopping, and rode the giant Ferris Wheel. And you cannot miss the Hoover Dam


We went there as part of our EB.com Vegas meet-up. Lots of fun. Also a fun fact, the overhead cranes in the turbine building were built by my former employer P&amp;H/Konecranes. During the tour, I was offering all sorts of technical data about the cranes. Not sure if the tour guide was happy about that or not. LOL


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 4, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> what did you order for 140 a person?! double lobster and steak? yummmmmmmmmm




Charcuterie (basically a filet mignon roast for two) and lobster tail... yeah it was gooooood!



Road Guy said:


> Our friends all wanted to stay at Caesars so were being cooperative, but even with a free night at cosmo, 3 nights would still be around $800 bucks so were going to save that for another trip - maybe one where we don't have to be on a group schedule..
> 
> The room we got was Augustus Strip View, the pics look nice so well see!
> 
> ...




Renovated and with a strip/fountain view, it'll probably be pretty nice.  When I was there about 3 years ago they definitely needed some reno.  Not sure on the pool as we didn't make it to the pool on that trip.  Caesars is the high end of the total rewards properties so you're less likely to have the fat guy eating chicken thing, but I still wouldn't guarantee it!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2019)

We are going with 2 other couples, I am trying to talk  them into getting one Villa for all of us, but maybe that's "too close" but I told them we should do it for one night, I think they have 3 BR Villas. I wonder if you get any other perks with a $2000 / night room?

Some guys at work (independently  of each other) recently got time shares in Vegas, I guess they thought since they go 3-4 times a year they wanted to get  a dedicated nicer place- from the pics it looks pretty sweet. I don't recall where they go them but its more of an apartment / condo style than hotel. I don't know the terms, but I think id rather just have different options - but these have nice patios (outside areas). Not sure if I would want to sink into that for that long of a timeframe.

Several of us here at work are looking forward to going to Raiders games in Vegas - I think that would be pretty cool to go to an NFL Game and then head over to the strip afterward!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Violator (Feb 4, 2019)

Can you really get a boob job in one night?


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I am told there is a no kids pool at Caesars?  There regular pools look nice until you get there and then  there is some fat guy eating chicken wings in the pool. You defin don't have that at the cosmo!


now im gonna go to wherever you stay and be the fat guy eating chicken wings IN the pool. like i'm gonna go underwater and then take a bite.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2019)

I was just there in Dec. for a friend's wedding. I stayed at Excalibur since it was the cheapest I could find at the time. Most of the wedding party stayed at the Cosmo and there was an underground bridge connecting it to Excalibur. Party bus was a good way to see the town as well. :thumbs:


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 5, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> We are going with 2 other couples, I am trying to talk  them into getting one Villa for all of us, but maybe that's "too close" but I told them we should do it for one night, I think they have 3 BR Villas. I wonder if you get any other perks with a $2000 / night room?
> 
> Some guys at work (independently  of each other) recently got time shares in Vegas, I guess they thought since they go 3-4 times a year they wanted to get  a dedicated nicer place- from the pics it looks pretty sweet. I don't recall where they go them but its more of an apartment / condo style than hotel. I don't know the terms, but I think id rather just have different options - but these have nice patios (outside areas). Not sure if I would want to sink into that for that long of a timeframe.
> 
> Several of us here at work are looking forward to going to Raiders games in Vegas - I think that would be pretty cool to go to an NFL Game and then head over to the strip afterward!




JR did a time share once in Vegas.  They can be nice because you typically get a kitchen and stuff.  You can often rent them as hotel rooms too so you can check them out first.  In fact the Hilton Grand Vacations you stayed at on the north strip is a timeshare.  Personally I'd rather not be tied into staying at the same place over and over.  Plus you don't get comps on a timeshare.

A villa would be awesome, but they are often hard to get even if you're willing to pay.  This is a fun story about a guy that snagged one at Mirage: https://vegassnob.com/2018/12/29/lanai/#more-87  I've never stayed anywhere that had a butler at my beck and call!



knight1fox3 said:


>




You can rent that room (at least they claim it's the room from the movie)... Forum Tower Duplex Suite, runs about $1600 to $2200/night and comes with two king bedrooms.


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2019)

Want to feel like you might get shot on your way to an old-timey restaurant? Check out Siegel's 1941!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 5, 2019)

csb said:


> Want to feel like you might get shot on your way to an old-timey restaurant? Check out Siegel's 1941!




Heh, I'm laughing because not only have we eaten at Siegels, we stayed at the El Cortez and made that walk between Cortez and Fremont St. several times.  It freaked out my wife, but it's nothing like Detroit or Flint.


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Heh, I'm laughing because not only have we eaten at Siegels, we stayed at the El Cortez and made that walk between Cortez and Fremont St. several times.  It freaked out my wife, but it's nothing like Detroit or Flint.


And there's a giant fire breathing praying mantis just down the street?

It actually was a decent restaurant. The casino itself was pretty run down, but it had a certain charm.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 5, 2019)

csb said:


> And there's a giant fire breathing praying mantis just down the street?
> 
> It actually was a decent restaurant. The casino itself was pretty run down, but it had a certain charm.


Yeah, the praying mantis is sweet!  We could see it from our room.

El cortez is a dump, but it's really old-school Vegas.  They even have slot machines that pay out in actual coins.  We spent a few nights at Aria (super high end) and then a couple at El Cortez (super low end) and it was fun to experience both.  I don't think my wife realized how gritty downtown is... I kind of liked the women wearing nothing but paint, but not sure she appreciated it.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2019)

mp- I just checked and the Villas at Caesars are all booked through almost May - crazy! maybe they just don't have that many in each hotel?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 5, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> mp- I just checked and the Villas at Caesars are all booked through almost May - crazy! maybe they just don't have that many in each hotel?


Yeah, a lot of the resorts don't have any at all.  Mostly just the higher-end places like Caesars, Bellagio, MGM Grand, Aria, etc.  So they go quickly, and many of the people that stay in them aren't paying as they're on comps anyway.  So even if they say they're "full," they may not be booked--they're just holding some inventory back in case a billionaire decides to take a trip at the last minute.

Every once in a while I'll see one pop up as available at Mirage, but never ever on a weekend. And this time of year is peak season too.


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah, the praying mantis is sweet!  We could see it from our room.
> 
> El cortez is a dump, but it's really old-school Vegas.  They even have slot machines that pay out in actual coins.  We spent a few nights at Aria (super high end) and then a couple at El Cortez (super low end) and it was fun to experience both.  I don't think my wife realized how gritty downtown is... I kind of liked the women wearing nothing but paint, but not sure she appreciated it.


My kid had been pretty scandalized by what he saw on The Strip (showgirls, regular girls in questionable outfit choices), but Fremont Street was a whole other ballgame. We saw more than one guy in a Borat swimsuit and, in between nude people, kids busking. It was rough.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 5, 2019)

Never seen anything quite so funny as Larry Flint's girls trying to pick up Mini-Tex on Bourbon Street when was 14...His eyes were huge and his jaw dropped.  He told them he was only 14, and they just laughed and said that was the age limit for the club.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 6, 2019)

I feel weird.  Whenever I go to Vegas I always end up going to Polo Towers.  No casino in the hotel, and it's under my family timeshare (aka; pretty much free), but the bridge to Cosmo is literally right out to door...as well as the Taco Bell.  I feel like my Vegas is a lot more boring than everyone else's.


----------



## csb (Feb 6, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel weird.  Whenever I go to Vegas I always end up going to Polo Towers.  No casino in the hotel, and it's under my family timeshare (aka; pretty much free), but the bridge to Cosmo is literally right out to door...as well as the Taco Bell.  I feel like my Vegas is a lot more boring than everyone else's.


Nah, sounds like you have a similar chance of shitting your pants as anyone else does.


----------



## User1 (Feb 6, 2019)

csb said:


> Nah, sounds like you have similar chance of shitting your pants as anyone else does. ﻿


I feel so enlightened.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2019)

Last time just the wife and I went we didn't fly in until close to midnight and ended up at Drai's club at like 2 AM - If you think the strip is bad Holy Fuck there is some strange shit that goes on in those clubs, I wish I was in shape enough to go to one of the beach club party's.. But defin check it out before you are too old to go!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

So who knows how to count cards?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> So who knows how to count cards?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> So who knows how to count cards?


I think you start at 1, right?

I need to eventually make a trip to Vegas one of these days.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

Cards 2-5 are -1? Or something?

Most all professional gamblers are / were engineers... we should put a team together...

Not that I have been reading this while at my shit job or anything...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

One of the cosmo pools... //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png 15 Dega here right now....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> So who knows how to count cards?


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Cards 2-5 are -1? Or something?
> 
> Most all professional gamblers are / were engineers... we should put a team together...
> 
> Not that I have been reading this while at my shit job or anything...


I can never even remember what I walked into a room for, or where I laid my phone 6 seconds ago.  I don't think I'd be a good card counter.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

Supe said:


> I can never even remember what I walked into a room for, or where I laid my phone 6 seconds ago.  I don't think I'd be a good card counter.


Despite my avatar, I'm the same.  I kind of know the concept behind counting, but I can't remember anything from one hand to the next.  Too easily distracted.

The other thing with counting is the house is watching.  Unless you get an idiot dealer (they're out there), they know the counts too and will notice if your bet patterns follow the count.  It's not illegal, but if you're caught (or suspected) they can ask you to leave and never come back.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2019)

UI thought the whole concept of using multiple decks and swapping out decks randomly kind of made counting irrelevant.


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2019)

It can still be done with multiple decks.  That's why they'll do stuff like forced dealer swaps if they're watching.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2019)

I would think if you are playing small money you might stay off their radar? I watched the History Channel with the actual MIT folks from the movie 21- they were pushing 10's of thousands of dollars- so who knows if the dealer would bat an eye if your pushing a $200 bet? (Its pretty interesting if you can find it, I downloaded it off youtube)

I got bored and started reading too much into this, it does look pretty simple, but I wonder for us small timers, if you just not better off to employ the basic strategy and just make enough money to have some fun and a few hours of free drinks?

I would be curious if just knowing how many large cards are "out" if that would help?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I would think if you are playing small money you might stay off their radar? I watched the History Channel with the actual MIT folks from the movie 21- they were pushing 10's of thousands of dollars- so who k﻿nows if the dealer would bat an eye if your pushing a $200 bet? (Its pretty interesting if you can find it, I downloaded it off youtube)
> 
> I got bored and started reading too much into this, it does look pretty simple, but I wonder for us small timers, if you just not better off to employ the basic strategy and just make enough money to have some fun and a few hours of free drinks?
> 
> I would be curious if just knowing how many large cards are "out" if that would help?




Yeah, card counting at best gives you 0.5% to 1% advantage...  so for it to be profitable you need to play lots of hands.  And at low bets that doesn't amount to much.  Typically about 60-100 hands per hour, so at a $5 table that's less than $5 profit per hour on average.  $100 hands would be more profitable, but you're still going to lose around half your hands so you'd need a bankroll at least in the $1k to 2k range and be willing to lose it.

I imagine it's helpful to know if a lot of large cards are out.  Personally at a full table it's just too much work to me to keep track of everyone else's cards.  I'd rather watch the game or the eye candy while I play.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2019)

That's why I play poker. It's a lot easier to control the game, and the house doesn't care if you're manipulating the table because they take a cut out of the pot regardless of who wins. They prefer the pots to be big.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 21, 2019)

There is a show on Amazon Prime called "cheating vegas" that was pretty interesting - its the "real "story of the MIT / Boston University Medical blackjack teams - pretty nifty they went for more than a decade and only got busted by an inside mole who was on the team and then sought out the casino security team and basically got paid to out the team members. The security team then went and got the MIT yearbooks and scanned them all in to the database.  Their method was the big betters only came in when the table was in their favor and just bet a couple of really large hands and then walked away - apparently it worked for them for a long time. Its pretty interesting you all would enjoy it i think.

Two guys at our office lived in Vegas the last 10 years and they said they would go in and try and count through one or two decks and they said they would get to around $300 bucks and then would bail, they both said they had a few instances where they stayed after getting beyond $300 they were pulled aside and told that they could either continue to play but bet a constant bet every hand or they needed to leave. But they said they never had any place refuse to allow them to play -

I still think I just enjoy playing the pass line at craps and just maximizing my time at the table. Less stress that way IMO!


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> One of the cosmo pools... //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png 15 Dega here right now....


It's 37F in Vegas right now and 22F in Denver. Just put on your swimsuit and go lay on your own deck.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2019)

I did shovel all the snow in the sidewalk in my cul-de-sac in my running shorts Saturday?


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I did shovel all the snow in the sidewalk in my cul-de-sac in my running shorts Saturday?


Full split?  :eyebrows:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2019)

luckily it wasn't too cold


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2019)

Jimmy Buffet coming to Vegas in October - lets start planning people!n

October 19th for anyone interested - He is playing at MGM - Is that hotel any good?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 13, 2019)

Finally getting back to this...

My wife likes Jimmy Buffett (mainly because her parents do too), so this might be a thing--but not sure what our travel schedule looks like for the end of the year yet.

I haven't stayed at MGM Grand, but we're planning to in June for a couple days.  We did stay at Signature at MGM, which is connected to MGM but a totally separate hotel.  The Signature is pretty nice (the kind of place where the TV motors up out of a box at the end of the bed,) especially if you get a balcony room.  It's also fairly quiet.  The down side is it's nearly a half mile off the strip, so if you forget something in your room you're not just popping back in.

MGM Grand is huge--used to be the largest hotel in the world and is now #3.  It's also back off the strip a ways, so it's a lot of walking just to get around there.  It also tends to be crowded.  It has one of the biggest nightclubs in Vegas at Haakasan--not my thing but a lot of the kids seem to like it.  Lots of good dining options too.  As far as the hotel goes, it ranges from very basic to extraordinary accommodations.  The west wing used to be the Marina hotel, built in 1975, and from everything I've heard  those rooms are pretty crappy.  Beyond that, I think their standard rooms are solidly middle-range for Vegas.  But if you want to spend $$$, the terrace suites ($600+/night) and the SkyLofts ($900+/night) look awesome.

MGM Grand has one of the best pool complexes in Vegas--not quite Mandalay Bay with a sand beach, but a lot bigger than most of the other resorts, plus a lazy river.  The Signature rooms get access to it, plus their own smaller pool at the Signature.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm not really a Jimmy Buffett fan.  I only know his popular music and i understand his concerts are fun but I've never been motivated enough to go.  I would like to go to Vegas though.....


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2019)

The wife wants to stay at Mandala Bay on one of our trips, the pool there does look amazing! 

MA - You could come to vegas and just skip buffett?


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Mar 13, 2019)

Leaving tomorrow morning for Vegas!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 14, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Jimmy Buffet coming to Vegas in October - lets start planning people!n
> 
> October 19th for anyone interested - He is playing at MGM - Is that hotel any good?


Ah!!!  He comes almost every year to Jones Beach!  Will the parrot heads be able to build beaches in front of the MGM?

I stayed at the MGM, it was pretty good roomwise and the buffet was nice.  Hakkasan...was exactly like any club I've been to before, but maybe it's different for guys?  Only thing I didn't really like is that it's near the end of the strip, so to see the Bellagio fountains/going to a majority of the shows, required a bit of a hike.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2019)

Were staying at Caesars next month, the wife was able to get some extra time off but for whatever reason the rooms at Caesars are now like $300 a night (for a Tuesday) so we are thinking about just staying a night at Mandalay bay and just vedging out by the pool and day drinking - we have some friends were meeting the next day down the strip.  This will let us explore MGM area for the Buffett concert in October


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 14, 2019)

Let me say I've had breakfast at the MGM Grand buffet once and thought it was kind of gross.  It was free and I might do it again for free, but I wouldn't pay for it.  There are much better options nearby for a similar price.

For comparison I've eaten at both the Mandalay Bay and Bellagio buffets twice each, and I won't go to either of those again even if it's free (I know that sounds stuck up, but really the food is bad--the people next to us at Bellagio said the same thing unprompted--and there's so much _good_ food in Vegas.)  So in that respect the MGM Grand buffet is better than those.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2019)

I am not a buffet(food)  person. Just don't see the joy in it

The friend we are going to Vegas with next month want to do Hells Kitchen - Doesn't look too bad, about $100 bucks a person?  My daughter will be jelly..


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2019)

When I was in Vegas I really liked the $2 bud lights you could get from the random people on the sidewalks with coolers.  Especially when the outdoor bars on the strip were getting $5-7.  Made walking around the strip that much more enjoyable.  We were there for 5 days and went to one buffet (I think it was at the Westgate while my kids were placing sports wagers).  Not impressed.


----------



## Bot-Man (Mar 14, 2019)

Mrs Bot just reserved us a trip to Red Square. Apparently they have an Ice room with vodka sampling. Also a couples massage. She wants to take a haunted Vegas tour. Sounds kind of touristy but I’ll go.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2019)

Haunted Vegas? that's sounds kind of interesting actually..

MA - Bud Lights? Really 

Honestly we prefer to eat light and usually end up at the in and out burger at 2 am . The people we are going with like to spend money on food. But we haven't seen them in forever so all will be good!

last time we rented a car it was nice to be able to grab a good off the strip breakfast at the egg and I.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> MA - Bud Lights? Really


$2 beers are $2 beers.  I can drink the snobby beers too but I'll confess my usual go to is BL.  @P-E and I shared some Doom Sauce last weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2019)

well I meant, in vegas you should have a fun drink


----------



## P-E (Mar 15, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> $2 beers are $2 beers.  I can drink the snobby beers too but I'll confess my usual go to is BL.  @P-E and I shared some Doom Sauce last weekend.


I think the doomsauce finally leveled the playing field for pool.   Didn’t get crushed every game.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 15, 2019)

Bot-Man said:


> Mrs Bot just reserved us a trip to Red Square. Apparently they have an Ice room with vodka sampling. Also a couples massage. She wants to take a haunted Vegas tour. Sounds kind of touristy but I’ll go.




Let us know how Red Square is.  I've looked at it a couple times but haven't tried it yet.  We've been to Lupo across the hall from Red Square a couple times and it was pretty good.


----------



## Bot-Man (Mar 15, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Let us know how Red Square is.  I've looked at it a couple times but haven't tried it yet.  We've been to Lupo across the hall from Red Square a couple times and it was pretty good.


I definitely will. We’ll be out there the middle of next month.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 17, 2019)

On the subject of buffets, I don't actually like them (Vegas or otherwise).  I don't like grazing for a full 2-hours and it frustrates me when the one item I like/can eat is always empty.  I do like eating and checking out the restaurants and the random places around the strip.  A majority of the 'snazzy' restaurants usually have a place in NYC that I can eat at a little cheaper, since I can go off-season and usually with a friend in the industry so we can expense it (lol).  A good place to go for a quick/satisfying bite was actually Beijing Noodle No. 9 in Caesars.  Solid food, not too expensive, and I liked the huge amount of fish tanks everywhere.  The shrimp dumplings are fantastic!


----------



## csb (Mar 18, 2019)

I f-ing love buffets. Also, in other news, this is why I'm fat.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2019)

was trying to add a day to our trip next month, flights are cheaper, but for a Tuesday I cant find any of the mainstream hotels for anything under $300 bucks?  wonder what is up? 

Thinking of just low balling and staying at the Hard Rock for $55 bucks?  Last time I was there the pool was under renovation, anyone know if it back up and running?


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2019)

csb said:


> I f-ing love buffets. Also, in other news, this is why I'm fat.


#twinning


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> was trying to add a day to our trip next month, flights are cheaper, but for a Tuesday I cant find any of the mainstream hotels for anything under $300 bucks?  wonder what is up?
> 
> Thinking of just low balling and staying at the Hard Rock for $55 bucks?  Last time I was there the pool was under renovation, anyone know if it back up and running?




I'm guessing you're running into spring break traffic.

I don't know about HRH's pool, but that's a long ways off the strip if you like to walk around.  If you're slumming and it's only a night and you want to stay on the strip I'd suggest looking at Luxor or Bally's.  Luxor has a lot nicer pool than Bally's and if you get a Tower room they're pretty nice (and right by the pool.)  The Tower One Bedroom Suites are pretty nice too for the price.  The casino itself is pretty crappy though. 

The HRH has been bought by Virgin and they're going to rebrand it to a Virgin hotel next year.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2019)

I looked it up and it appears HRH's Rehab pool will be closed most or all of this year, getting ready for the rebrand to Virgin.  But it does have non-party pools open.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2019)

Damn - i stayed at the Hard Rock for a work thing 2 years ago and all the pools were closed - I really like that casino but the hotel is F'n dump (&amp; a $15 ride to the strip)

I didn't see many rooms at less than  $150 at Bailys or luxor but will look again.

What about the Bellagio?  If i just wanted one night that I wasn't too concerned about? They had some cheap rooms for Tuesday (we are there the 17-19th) wanted to pick up the Tuesday.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 18, 2019)

I have a couple of restaurant suggestions...

Battista's Hole in the Wall - It's a little Italian restaurant, one block east of the strip, directly behind the Flamingo.  The menus are painted on the wall, and pretty much just consist of entrees.  Every entree includes soup or salad, all the table wine you can drink (red and white), and a cappuccino for desert.  Probable the cheapest sit-down meal you can get near the strip and the food is fantastic.

Triple George Grill - Surf &amp; Turf restaurant in Downtown Las Vegas.  I had the New York Strip at Joe's in the Caesar's Forum Shops and at Triple George.  My meal at Joe's cost about $150 and my meal at Triple George cost about $80.  The steak at Triple George was a better cut of meat and cooked better than at Joes.  Everybody at my table was raving about how good the food was.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Damn - i stayed at the Hard Rock for a work thing 2 years ago and all the pools were closed - I really like that casino but the hotel is F'n dump (&amp; a $15 ride to the strip)
> 
> I didn't see many rooms at less than  $150 at Bailys or luxor but will look again.
> 
> What about the Bellagio?  If i just wanted one night that I wasn't too concerned about? They had some cheap rooms for Tuesday (we are there the 17-19th) wanted to pick up the Tuesday.




For the night of 4/16 I'm seeing a Luxor Tower King room for about $100 with tax and resort fee if you book direct.  I think Bally's is around the same (use offer code INSIDER to get a discount at Bally's.)  I like Bally's in general, but if you're into pools it pretty much sucks.

Bellagio is pretty nice if you want to spend the dough.  It's always really busy and crowded in there, but they do have nice pools.  Vdara is next door and a little more laid back (and cheaper.)  We really liked Vdara and had a nice view of the Cosmo from there.  No casino in Vdara but it's a short walk to Bellagio or Aria.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I have a couple of restaurant suggestions...
> 
> Battista's Hole in the Wall - It's a little Italian restaurant, one block east of the strip, directly behind the Flamingo.  The menus are painted on the wall, and pretty much just consist of entrees.  Every entree includes soup or salad, all the table wine you can drink (red and white), and a cappuccino for desert.  Probable the cheapest sit-down meal you can get near the strip and the food is fantastic.
> 
> Triple George Grill - Surf &amp; Turf restaurant in Downtown Las Vegas.  I had the New York Strip at Joe's in the Caesar's Forum Shops and at Triple George.  My meal at Joe's cost about $150 and my meal at Triple George cost about $80.  The steak at Triple George was a better cut of meat and cooked better than at Joes.  Everybody at my table was raving about how good the food was.




That's a good tip on Triple George.  I've heard Joe's is supposed to be excellent, so if Triple George is even better then I've got to try it!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2019)

good to know thanks! - Its been a bitch of a winter and pool is on the wifes mind...


----------



## User1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> good to know thanks! - Its been a bitch of a winter and pool is on the wifes mind...﻿


we're at the mirage but leave monday night so can't help you with pool for tuesday! LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 3, 2019)

@mudpuppy- what were some of the Better places to eat at Caesars? 

I f’d around and waited and all the. Or al times are booked at Hell’s Kitchen


----------



## In/PE/Out (Apr 3, 2019)

My wife and I went to Vegas September 2017. We were actually planning to go to Florida, but a hurricane changed our plans...

We stayed at Luxor. We had a single king tower room, which didn’t have much of a view, thanks to the advertisement plastered to our window.  Not that we spent much time looking out the windows or anything. It was a hotel room. Not much to say about it, other than the bathroom had a nice size bathtub, suitable for soaking in, and a separate shower stall.

Maybe it was just us, being from the Midwest, but we weren’t really in to the Strip. We had more fun on Fremont Street. Better people watching, cheaper drinks, cheaper food, cheaper...everything, really. 

We cancelled our Hoover Dam bus trip because we found out the elevators going down into the Dam had been closed down indefinitely a couple days before we arrived. And we had paid for the extended tour. That was a bummer. I think we took our rental car and drove out to California for the day

Anyone have tips on how to deal with pushy timeshare salespeople? Other than telling them to, “piss off?”

TL;DR: skip the strip, go to Fremont Street.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> @mudpuppy- what were some of the Better places to eat at Caesars?
> 
> I f’d around and waited and all the. Or al times are booked at Hell’s Kitchen


I know you're not big on buffets, but Caesars buffet is one of the best.

For dinner, Nobu is supposed to be really good for japanese/sushi.  Also really expensive.  Old Homestead is supposed to be a good steakhouse (also really expensive.)  I haven't eaten at either of these, but wouldn't hesitate to try them if I wanted to drop a few c notes.

Joe's Seafood Prime Steak and Stone Crab is supposed to be really good too.  It's in the forum shops attached to Caesars.  Wilheldp's review above wasn't the greatest though.

For the next tier down, we tried Bobby Flay's Mesa Grill and liked it--I had lamb chops and they were tender and juicy.  Beijing noodle was fine for Chinese food--maybe a cheaper lunch option.  I don't know much about Rao or Seersucker.

I've heard bad things about Gordon Ramsay's Pub. Also stay away from Mr. Chow based on many of the reviews I've read--it's just way overpriced Chinese food.

Restaurant Guy Savoy is one of the fanciest restaurants in the world.  For $355 to $550 per person you got some fancy looking stuff the French call food.

To venture a little further, for breakfast I'd recommend crossing the Blvd to Linq and try either Guy Fieri's or Hash House a Go Go.  They both have excellent breakfasts and bloody marys.



In/PE/Out said:


> Anyone have tips on how to deal with pushy timeshare salespeople? Other than telling them to, “piss off?”
> 
> TL;DR: skip the strip, go to Fremont Street.




Sucks about the Hoover elevators!

As for timeshare people, we just ignore them and keep walking.  It feels rude to us midwesterners, but they're used to it.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2019)

thanks MP! - I think I have convinced the wife to give the buffet a try-

We normally head to an Egg &amp; I off the strip for breakfast, i don't recall which one but its north of town - well worth the escape usually -

I just hope it warms up enough for some pool time and day drinking pool time.. I plan to give a report of the clothing optional pool at Caesars


----------



## User1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> thanks MP! - I think I have convinced the wife to give the buffet a try-
> 
> We normally head to an Egg &amp; I off the strip for breakfast, i don't recall which one but its north of town - well worth the escape usually -
> 
> I just hope it warms up enough for some pool time and day drinking pool time.. I plan to give ﻿a report of ﻿t﻿he clot﻿hing optional pool at Caesars﻿


i hope it's warm enough for pool time for sureeeeeeeee like whats the point of going at all if it's not????


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 9, 2019)

A friend of mine was in Vegas last week and it was warm enough for pool time then... So I think you should all be good. Does the temperature there vary that much on a daily basis?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2019)

We’re supposed to get our spring blizzard tomorrow so I will be at the pool next week regardless!!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2019)

Soon


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 13, 2019)

Las Vegas......the ultimate tourist trap.  A place where you can't sit down in a hotel lobby without being in front of a gambling machine.  Where you pay 50% more for the same drinks you would get elsewhere in Las Vegas outside the Strip.  The shows are the only part of Las Vegas I would ever go back for but I could skip the hotels, bars and restaurants in the tourist zone.  You don't find the residents wandering around there for good reason.  They know better.


----------



## P-E (Apr 14, 2019)

Exengineer said:


> Las Vegas......the ultimate tourist trap.  A place where you can't sit down in a hotel lobby without being in front of a gambling machine.  Where you pay 50% more for the same drinks you would get elsewhere in Las Vegas outside the Strip.  The shows are the only part of Las Vegas I would ever go back for but I could skip the hotels, bars and restaurants in the tourist zone.  You don't find the residents wandering around there for good reason.  They know better.


----------



## Bot-Man (Apr 15, 2019)

I was supposed to be in Vegas right now. Last minute meeting came up scheduled for tomorrow that I can’t miss. No way around it. Have to be there, in person. The missus was great in understanding. She took her mom. They’re getting massages today.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2019)

That sucks- you gonna make a late appearance?

I’m ready for overpriced drinks and tourist traps- lol I don’t think our friend from Canada has ever attended one of cosmos after dark pool parties


----------



## P-E (Apr 15, 2019)

I wish Vegas was closer.  Been a while.


----------



## User1 (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10 would recommend spa day on the "cheap" 

i paid for an 89 dollar pedicure at the venitian (canyon ranch spa) - got "complimentary" bubbly, and you get to keep your bottle of nail polish!!!

for spending &gt;$50 in services, we got access to the rest of the spa for the entire day. Lounged all day and loved every second of it. Will go again next time I'm in vegas, for sure!


----------



## Bot-Man (Apr 17, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> That sucks- you gonna make a late appearance?
> 
> I’m ready for overpriced drinks and tourist traps- lol I don’t think our friend from Canada has ever attended one of cosmos after dark pool parties


The meeting was smack in the middle of a 6 day trip. We’re planning another for June.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2019)

So we had a great time, but man was Vegas crowded last week - I don't think I have ever seen it like that before - and it didn't seem to be the spring break crowd, more like lots of 35-50 year olds trying to enjoy the weather (which was awesome)  I also think there must have been some staffing issues - we didn't actually check in until 6 PM (which wasn't a huge deal to us since we just went and started drinking) but I could tell it had peeved off many.   Since we had a group we ended up renting a cabana at Caesars, ($650!!!!) But I have to say it was completely worth it. The pool waitresses were slammed but we never had to wait for a drink (actually we just walked over to Fat Tuesdays to fill up most of the time since we didn't have to worry about losing our spots)- I totally recommend it if you have friends to share the cost with.

While I didn't hit every casino it was tough to find an open seat at a black jack table, even the higher betting tables were packed with people waiting to play, maybe they got hit with a larger crowd as there were open tables, just no dealers.  We played a few hands at the Stratosphere but the group I was with was in a hurry to get back to our hotel (Caesars) and dragged me off of a heater  .  The Strat is a little run down and was extra extra smokey and I think it was annoying the girls..

Ended up +100 bucks at the Craps table (I cant bring myself to bet big money) but it was fun and I walked away a little ahead (minus all the other vegas expenses!)

Looking forward to going back to see buffet in October, but the wife has some non vegas stuff planned so well probably just do one night of actual "vegas" stuff (heavy drinking)


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 23, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Ended up +100 bucks at the Craps table (I cant bring myself to bet big money) but it was fun and I walked away a* little ahead (minus all the other vegas expenses!)*


You left Vegas with the trip covered and some coin in your pocket?  That's a huge win!

Sounds like a fun time.  Did you ever ride the High Roller?  I was at a conference and got a free ride in the bar car.  That was fun.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2019)

no, no, no just up $100 in gambling - I still had to pay for everything else.

I keep telling myself if I can turn $40 into $140 could I have turned $400 into $1400?

We had fun playing craps with a group of us, I highly recommend it. plus the dealers were fun and didn't chide us too bad for throwing the dice off the table (which apparently is mega bad luck)  I think I made a little more but I kept spotting my friends $5 chips when they would run out, I kept telling them not to bet on the "field"

We all had full intentions of ridging the cable jump thing down the Strat but we all chickened out once we got there (plus the line was like a Disney ride it was so long)


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 24, 2019)

Sounds like a good time.  I used to stay and spend quite a bit of time at what used to be called the Stratosphere and enjoyed it.  I liked the dealers there at the time.  I would expect it to be busy this time of year, but weird you couldn't find any open tables.  I was in Vegas for NYE and it was super busy but there were still spots to gamble.  I think there's always room at the $100 BJ tables!

I love craps, but I've had a couple bad runs (losing $400 to $700 on a $5 table), and I hesitate to jump in now.

That Sky Jump at the Strat is insane.  I can barely stand to walk on the observation deck at 1000', let alone think about jumping off it.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2019)

I think you should get a patch just for riding the elevator!   We saw a lady coming down the sky jump and it looked like she had maybe thrown up on her shirt, that's when I decided I didn't need to try that drunk.

We only looked for BJ at the casinos near us (Caesars, Paris, and PH) - Craps tables at Caesars were all $25 so we were playing at PH - Even though that place is a little trashy I like it. But I had memorized that "basic strategy" and really wanted to give it a whirl.  I am trying to get a group of people to go to Blackhawk so maybe Ill give it a shot there. 

They also had swim up black jack at the Caesar pool but those were $25 minimums.

If I make it there without the women next time I am going to go back to the stratosphere , I thought it was a fun casino and the minimums were my style ($5)

I play fairly vanilla craps, just mainly bet the pass line and then the Big 6/8 every now and then. I probably haven't done near as much as you but so far my boring style seems to keep you even keel, but its a slow game. There was a dude showed up next to me, dropped $500 and started throwing chips everywhere, he was done in around 45 minutes - probably walked away with less than $100 of his original. - I also still like that machine craps we played the last time we were there but it was also full - &amp; full of some strange ass people..


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2019)

What's a good off strip hotel that has some good amenities?  When we go in October were just going to do 2 days at MGM and then head to Antelope Canyon and then come back and stay a night off the strip and avoid the chaos of the strip (wifes idea)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 24, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> They also had swim up black jack at the Caesar pool but those were $25 minimums.


Doesn't your money get wet?

Last time I played Craps in downtown Vegas, some asshat and his buddies were playing the Don't Pass Bar.  I hate those people.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2019)

Well more of a “walk up” black jack table I guess than a swim up...


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 25, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I think you should get a patch just for riding the elevator!   We saw a lady coming down the sky jump and it looked like she had maybe thrown up on her shirt, that's when I decided I didn't need to try that drunk.
> 
> We only looked for BJ at the casinos near us (Caesars, Paris, and PH) - Craps tables at Caesars were all $25 so we were playing at PH - Even though that place is a little trashy I like it. But I had memorized that "basic strategy" and really wanted to give it a whirl.  I am trying to get a group of people to go to Blackhawk so maybe Ill give it a shot there.
> 
> ...


The $5 blackjack tables can fill up pretty quick.  In Vegas I usually play $25 blackjack--a $500 bankroll is usually sufficient for that, but you have to be prepared to lose it all.  Heck, a couple years ago at the Brass Ass in Cripple Creek, CO I lost $100 playing $5 blackjack in about 10 minutes.  It just depends on if you get on a good streak or a bad streak.  If you haven't played a lot of basic strategy then it's probably good to practice a while at $5 to cement the strategy and get a feel of the rhythm of the game.  To me a good dealer makes it a lot more fun.  In Vegas so many of them don't really speak English very well, which isn't as much fun if you can't understand them.

A $25 craps table is insanely expensive.  But doesn't surprise me at Caesars, they think they're pretty high end there.  How did you like your room there anyway?

We like PH too... enough that we got married there!  We've been focusing more on Mlife properties lately though.

The best bet in the casino is the odds bet on the pass or don't pass line on Craps, since it has 0% house edge.  At a 3x/4x/5x $5 table you're putting $20 to $30 on the point ($5 on the pass line plus $15-25 in odds).  Then as you said it goes slow if you're only playing the pass line, so I end up playing a few come bets (which are essentially the same as the pass line).  If you make 3 or 4 come bets with full odds, you've quickly got $100+ on the table, which can be completely wiped out by a 7.  But if you get a good shooter then you're just rolling in money.  The nice thing with the machine is you can play at your pace, and they take a little lower minimum bets.  I don't think I put more than $20 in that machine at PH and walked away with an extra $100 or so.



Road Guy said:


> What's a good off strip hotel that has some good amenities?  When we go in October were just going to do 2 days at MGM and then head to Antelope Canyon and then come back and stay a night off the strip and avoid the chaos of the strip (wifes idea)


If you're going to Antelope Canyon, I'd suggest taking a detour to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon on the way.  It's a lot more laid back than the South Rim.

Off strip, Red Rock Resort on the west side of the Vegas valley is really nice.  I've never stayed there, but the facility is nice, with a big pool, and the rooms aren't very cheap so I assume they're nice.  Lots of good options for food too.  A friend of mine stayed at South Point and said it was nice too but I can't vouch for his opinion.  Also Palms was just remodeled and is supposed to be pretty nice if you want to be near but not ON the strip.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2019)

The other thing I like about the machine craps table is it shows you the last couple of  rolls, so every now and then that may give me a motive to put some money on the hard 4 or hard 8, etc. (If it feels like its its "turn") I cant keep track of it on the real table.

They have $1 and $3 bets at the BJ tables in Blackhawk, but Ive only been there a few times, I am going to try and get some folks from work to go now that its warmed up some.

The rooms at the renovated tower were really nice, _not Cosmo nice_ but a close second.  I did like being right in the middle of the strip. and it was a short walk to In&amp;Out Burger.

We ate at Joes Seafood, Prime Steak and Stone crab one night (not "Joes Crabshack").  There main dishes were excellent but there sides were all pretty terrible!!  I got the large stone crab legs and they were delicious!


----------



## akwooly (Apr 25, 2019)

Spearmint Rhino.


----------



## Bot-Man (Apr 28, 2019)

Craps is my game of choice when at a casino. I usually have $124 on the table. I bet $54 across the numbers. $10 on the pass line with $20 behind it on the odds. Then $5 on all the hard ways for me then $5 on each for the dealers. It’s good to get them involved and add to the positive atmosphere. I remember one game where the hard ways just kept hitting. Dealers made about $100 in tips in about 15 minutes. It’s good when you have the dealers cheering the rolls too. I never believed in any of that positive vibe or bad luck stuff until I really got into craps. We were playing once and the dice passed to this one player. I could just tell this was an unlucky fella. I put my $10 on the pass line. The dealer, who new my betting pattern, motioned for my bets. I looked at the dealer and slowly shook my head. He looked at the roller then back at me and nodded in agreement. The guy rolled 3 times before hitting 7. The dice were passed and my bets resumed. Craps players are a superstitious bunch. Don’t ever say “seven” near a craps table. They will scorn you.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

that's a lot of money on the table - when you say you bet $54 across the numbers you mean all the available roll choices?

i really enjoy playing as well and it for sure makes a difference if you have a fun group and if the dealers aren't acting like jerks, which it seams craps dealers can be the most intimidating - or at least it appeared that way to me when I first started playing - where  a BJ dealer is usually a little more fun to talk to..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> it seams craps dealers can be the most intimidating - or at least it appeared that way to me when I first started playing - where  a BJ dealer is usually a little more fun to talk to..


I've never thought that at all.  I found craps to be an intimidating game to get into, so I would often just stand and watch the table when I got done playing BJ.  On multiple occasions, the croupiers would go out of their way to explain the bets and the action to me during rolls, especially if the table wasn't overly busy.  They are a large part of the reason I play craps now.


----------



## Bot-Man (Apr 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> that's a lot of money on the table - when you say you bet $54 across the numbers you mean all the available roll choices?


Yes. You can bet on the 4,5,6,8,9 and 10. One of them is the “point” so you can bet on 5 of them. $10 each except the 6 and 8 must be multiples of 6 so $12 on those two. $54. $10 on the pass line and $20 behind. Then $40 ($10 each) on the hard ways. Some old time gamblers taught me that method. Last time I was at a casino I walked up to the table with $400. Walked away an hour and a half later with $1200. Then we started doing shots....

i woke up with $200 and no idea where I spent $1000.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah i knew you could bet those numbers, but I just wouldn't have planned on betting them all, unless the point was like 10 or something where your likely to get a lot of rolls.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2019)

Also - anyone going to Vegas in the next couple of months let me know if you’d be willing to help me out with a small favor...


----------



## mudpuppy (May 1, 2019)

I'll be there in mid-June.  I'm not willing to be your drug mule though.

BTW, the Buffett concert in October is looking like a no-go for us.  We have a wedding to go to in Cape Code the weekend prior, and its a PITA traveling two weekends in a row with having to board the dogs and whatnot.


----------



## MA_PE (May 1, 2019)

Where you going to be on the Cape?  Maybe we can grab a beer.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 1, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> Where you going to be on the Cape?  Maybe we can grab a beer.


The wedding is in Provincetown.  It's still a ways out so I don't have a schedule yet, but I'll let you know when I have the details.  We'll most likely be flying in/out of Logan.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2019)

MP- so I "really" wanted a XL tank top from Fat Tuesdays for a 'thing" I have planned for August - any color works for me and I will make good on the money - if you find yourself near one of those I would owe you - 

And We are going to get STING Tickets for May 2020!  Start Planning now Bitches!


----------



## MA_PE (May 1, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> The wedding is in Provincetown.  It's still a ways out so I don't have a schedule yet, but I'll let you know when I have the details.  We'll most likely be flying in/out of Logan.


Provincetown in October...should be interesting.



Road Guy said:


> MP- so I "really" wanted a XL tank top from Fat Tuesdays for a 'thing" I have planned for August - any color works for me and I will make good on the money - if you find yourself near one of those I would owe you -
> 
> And We are going to get STING Tickets for May 2020!  Start Planning now Bitches!


That's got possibilities....I know...I've said that before.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> MP- so I "really" wanted a XL tank top from Fat Tuesdays for a 'thing" I have planned for August - any color works for me and I will make good on the money - if you find yourself near one of those I would owe you -


I put a reminder on my calendar, so hopefully I'll remember.



MA_PE said:


> Provincetown in October...should be interesting.


In what aspect?  Weather?


----------



## User1 (May 14, 2019)

DO YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST REALIZED

I COULD JUST HAVE A KEY FROM ALL HOTELS AND TAKE IT TO THE POOLS.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2019)




----------



## P-E (May 14, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> I put a reminder on my calendar, so hopefully I'll remember.
> 
> In what aspect?  Weather?


 

October 2019


Mates Leather Weekend: Thu, 10/3 – Sun, 10/7/19

Inspiration Weekend Provincetown: Fri, 10/4 – Sun, 10/6/19

Women’s Week: Mon, 10/14 – Sun, 10/20/19

Wellfleet Oyster Festival: Sat, 10/19 &amp; Sun, 10/20/19

Fantasia Fair: Sun, 10/20 – Sun, 10/27/19

Provincetown Roundup: Wed, 10/23 – Sun, 10/27/19

Halloween: TBA

Spooky Bear Weekend: Thu, 10/31 – Sun, 11/3/19


----------



## mudpuppy (May 15, 2019)

P-E said:


> October 2019
> 
> 
> Mates Leather Weekend: Thu, 10/3 – Sun, 10/7/19
> ...


Darn, we're going to miss leather weekend!

And yes, we'll be a little out of our element, but the couple getting married feel very at home there if you get my drift.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 15, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Also - anyone going to Vegas in the next couple of months let me know if you’d be willing to help me out with a small favor...


If you're serious about the shirt, let me know.  My parents are actually going out there for a week in a couple, due to them just wanting to get out of LI/the cold.  I don't know if they're staying on the Strip, but I can ask them.  Don't think it'll be too much of a problem since they're staying a week/driving out to the Grand Canyon/etc.


----------



## MA_PE (May 15, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> I put a reminder on my calendar, so hopefully I'll remember.
> 
> In what aspect?  Weather?


Both weather could be questionable and it's off-season and Provincetown has a historical reputation for flamboyant non-traditional people.

Responded before I saw PE's post.  It reinforces my reply.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2019)

So what’s the status of the Fat Tuesday tank top? Pool Season almost over?


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry, I never ended up at Fat Tuesday while I was in Vegas last time...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2019)

damn...



no worries - I always have 50 things I want to do in vegas and never get around to 10 of them!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 4, 2019)

Sooooo I haven't been paying too much attention to this since I had no plans to go to Vegas, but that may be changing.... Will any EBer be there between 9/26-28?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2019)

Soooo are you gonna go by the Fat Tuesday’s?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 5, 2019)

Haha maybe! But I've never been to Vegas before so not sure. Could make it a priority!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2019)

Its always my first stop - @knight1fox3 &amp; @Dexman PE PMP recommend the 90 Octane


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2019)

Any last minute Vegas tips? Headed there tomorrow morning!

What to do as a solo lady in Vegas during the day... Planning on hitting up some spas for sure, but a girl's gotta eat!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 25, 2019)

There’s always gambling.

as an engineer you might like the Atomic Testing Museum

https://nationalatomictestingmuseum.org/?utm_source=local&amp;utm_medium=organic&amp;utm_campaign=gmb


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2019)

Fremont Street is less intimidating during the day than at night, if you're rolling solo all the time.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2019)

Cabana at Caesar’s


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 28, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> as an engineer you might like the Atomic Testing Museum
> https://nationalatomictestingmuseum.org/?utm_source=local&amp;utm_medium=organic&amp;utm_campaign=gmb


Second this museum. Was worth the time going through it. 

Or get a Hoover dam tour, there were photos from the first EB Vegas dam tour around here previously.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 30, 2019)

Sooo I did nothing but go to spas, gamble a little (only some slots, left with as much as I put in of my own - $20), drink a lot, and attend the Omnia nightclub with table service involving seemingly unlimited bottles of grey goose and Herradura silver tequila, as well as, at one point, several magnums of Dom Perignon... Aw yeah, partied til the club closed down!

Wish I'd had a rental car to get out of the strip area to do things that didn't cost so much $$... Ah well, c'est la vie!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 30, 2019)

Also was happy to get out of there after only 2.5 days. I could see very easily how people get sucked in there!

But thanks for the rec's everyone!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2019)

Did you get a VIP card to get early access to Omnia? just curious if its worth it!

Were going the 10/18-10/20 to see Buffett, but also just doing 2 nights in Vegas and then hitting up Zion or another NP.

I agree that I think 2-3 nights is about the max I need near the strip - especially if you are drinking.

I am going to try and teach the wife to play some craps this time around! Wish me luck!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 2, 2019)

Good luck!! I don't know how to play craps myself, either.

I didn't get a VIP card per say, but was part of a VIP group that had four tables with table service front and center, so we got let in early. Not to mention had fantastic service all night and the best view of the stage. I can say, I saw the regular person line, and it was extremely long. I wouldn't have wanted to wait in it!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, who do you know that can afford VIP table bottle service at Omnia?  Not my scene at all, but I hear that stuff's really expensive.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Wow, who do you know that can afford VIP table bottle service at Omnia?  Not my scene at all, but I hear that stuff's really expensive.


The startup company that put on the "conference". Remind me why I'm in structural engineering again??


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2019)

You should pull their website up and look at the VIP table section - most you can’t even sign up for directly - you tell them how many males / FEMALES / AGES / etc and then they call you back if they are interested - we looked into it for a group and it stated at $2000 for a “back table” lol -


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

We definitely got four the $5000 ones, not to mention the cost of the additional alcohol! It was nuts.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2019)

damn, jealous!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 3, 2019)

I checked out the Omnia website.  Electronic dance music is not my style.  I did see on the FAQ the vip table pricing is a beverage credit to be used throughout the night.  However $5k buys a lot of drinks even at crazy prices.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

Maybe that's how we got the dozen magnums of Dom Perignon! But I do know they had to buy more alcohol at one point... I saw some people who worked for the company putting the event on taking a while to sign some receipts, and then more alcohol appeared (we'd run out).

The only other time I've had bottle service kind of like that was for my husband's thirtieth birthday, but it was here in SF at a much smaller, less intense club. I think it was like $1k total?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

But it was the same deal, you paid that much and got three types of alcohol and three mixers also when I did it. This one at Vegas was for two types of alcohol (we had Grey Goose and Herradura Silver) and at least three mixers.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 3, 2019)

Omnia price list here:  https://issuu.com/omniabottleservicemenu/docs/omniabottleservicemenu

A magnum of dom peringnon is $1100, grey goose and herradura are $595 (i'm assuming per fifth.)

I'm just an old fart I guess--I just can't fathom how this would be worthwhile (unless someone else is paying, but even then. . .)


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

Haha I'm impressed by this level of googling! To be sure, I would never do something like this if I was paying for it myself. It was purely luck that this company felt like throwing an excellent party for all of us, with the help of the club!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 4, 2019)

But also, I read the Magnum of Dom Perignon as $2250, not $1100?


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 4, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> But also, I read the Magnum of Dom Perignon as $2250, not $1100?


Yep, I was off by a line.  So 12 * $2250 = $27,000 just in champagne?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

Kinda like $8-$10 draft bud lights at ball games, how can these prices be “justified?

Frickin crazy.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

My wife still bitches about the $800 we spent on the Cabana at Caesars last time! We split it with another couple and it was worth every penny!  No stumbling over the peasants fighting for pool chairs, the pool waitress comes to you!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> My wife still bitches about the $800 we spent on the Cabana at Caesars last time! We split it with another couple and it was worth every penny!  No stumbling over the peasants fighting for pool chairs, the pool waitress comes to you!


So I gather she wouldn’t go for a $2200 bottle of champagne.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

not unless Chris Hemsworth was pouring it on her or something..


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

@mudpuppy  - What's a good place to eat near MGM?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 4, 2019)

The prices are SUPER inflated, obviously! Even the bottles of the regular alcohol are. Guess this company is either doing really well, or about to go down in a ball of fire!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> @mudpuppy  - What's a good place to eat near MGM?


Within MGM Grand itself, Craftsteak is really good (but the most expensive meal I've ever had, ~$350 for two people).  Joel Robuchon is supposed to be great, but it's fancy french food for $400+/person.  Emeril's New Orleans Fish House is also really good and reasonably priced--good enough that we've been there twice (service was hit-or-miss though).  Wolfgang Puck's at MGM Grand is also really good for less-fancy dining (best club sandwich I've ever had.)  We thought about Morimoto, but from the reviews it sounded like the sushi isn't worth the price.  There's also Mexican and Italian restaurants there but I don't know much about them. Stay away from the buffet--it is not good.

Outside of MGM Grand, we liked Chin Chin for sushi at NYNY across the street.  I think you guys might like Nine Fine Irishmen at NYNY too, but I haven't tried it.  Robert Irvine's Public House at Tropicana is supposed to be good too, but there's really no other reason to go to Tropicana because it's dead.  There's a few decent spots in the Park (in between NYNY and Park MGM)--we've been to Sake Rok a couple times and the sushi was pretty good. They have a DJ/show in the evenings that's supposed to be fun.

I don't know how the cabanas at Caesars work, but if you get one at MGM Grand it includes food/drink.  So if you pay $200 for a daybed, the first $200 for food/drink is included (though you still have to pay tax and tip).


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 4, 2019)

And @leggo PE  Sorry I was out of town all last week, so I missed your request for recommendations in Vegas.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 4, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> And @leggo PE  Sorry I was out of town all last week, so I missed your request for recommendations in Vegas.


No worries! I didn't do anything anyone recommended anyway, except hit up the Canyon Ranch Spa at the Venetian per @tj_PE's recommendation.


----------



## User1 (Oct 4, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> No worries! I didn't do anything anyone recommended anyway, except hit up the Canyon Ranch Spa at the Venetian per @tj_PE's recommendation.


HOW WAS IT


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

is that the Tom Colicchios Craft Stakehose?  I made a reservation there     Did you all do a full course meal? Could I get out of there for $200? I haven't looked at the menu yet//

Just changed to Emeril's - all I had to read was "seafood tower"  lols


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

since some of yall have made this trip before,

Were flying into Vegas Friday night, buffet Saturday night, then Sunday - Tuesday looking to hi Zion Sunday, Antelope Canyon Monday and then a little of Bryce Canyon before we fly back late Tuesday -  I don't recall what the wife wanted to do in Antelope but apparently its  the smallest of the group? Is that all too much to cram in?


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> is that the Tom Colicchios Craft Stakehose?  I made a reservation there     Did you all do a full course meal? Could I get out of there for $200? I haven't looked at the menu yet//
> 
> Just changed to Emeril's - all I had to read was "seafood tower"  lols


Yeah, that's the craftsteak.  We did do the full course tasting menu.  Everything was really good, and we got a ton of food.  You can go a la carte for cheaper, but I think you'd be pushing it to get out for under $200 for two people.  But Emeril's is really good too.



Road Guy said:


> since some of yall have made this trip before,
> 
> Were flying into Vegas Friday night, buffet Saturday night, then Sunday - Tuesday looking to hi Zion Sunday, Antelope Canyon Monday and then a little of Bryce Canyon before we fly back late Tuesday -  I don't recall what the wife wanted to do in Antelope but apparently its  the smallest of the group? Is that all too much to cram in?


That's a lot of windshield time for less than 3 days.  We did a similar trip (north rim of the grand canyon, bryce and zion) but took 5 days to do it.  You'd have a lot more time if you cut out the trip to antelope canyon.  I haven't been to Antelope, but my coworker has and it sounds really cool.  But it's on tribal land and you have to go through a tribal tourist outfitter to get in.  Bryce is cool, but you can see pretty much everything in a day--but it was really cool seeing the canyon at sunrise.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2019)

coo thanks! yeah I was thinking the same thing about Antelope Canyon- I am going to see if we can narrow it down to 2 -


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2019)

So we ended up doing Zion/ Antelope / Bryce...

We Did angels landing at Zion- very cool.

But I think all In all I am done with the NP scene - Too many concentrated foreign and US tourists with no patience all in the same place - I was about ready to start throwing people off the cliffs by the time we got to Bryce!

Antelope canyon is cool but I don’t think it was worth the $75 bucks they charge for the 1 hour tour.

Bryce is not that impressive - it’s like a smaller version of canyon lands- will see some more of it tomorrow before we head back to Vegas - since we don’t fly out till 8:30 I am hoping to get a few rounds of craps In due to my work trip to Canada’s screwing me out of around 5 hours in Vegas Friday night!

Buffet was cool but at the same time since I listen to a lot of his concerts (that I have on cd.... lol) I felt like I was sort of watching a re run- he basically uses the same set up for all his shows- also sad he didn’t sing why don’t we get drunk and screw.... main buffet crowd is Now pretty old- we were the young people there.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 22, 2019)

My parents recently hit up all those parks, went out there for around a week?  Maybe a week and a half.  They are "seniors" (aka; over 60-something), and they bought a lifetime national park pass for like $10 when there was a random sale, so they got into all the parks for 'free'.  Really worth it for them since they were able to hit up I think 4 or 5 parks in that area, and then a couple others.  I don't think they wen to Angels Landing...It was raining/gross when they went, the water is high, and my parents are seniors...and not fit.  So they did not attempt it.

JB concerts are more fun for tailgating.  I usually hit up his Jones Beach concert each year, def stays mostly the same/on script, but he does throw in a couple twists since it's Jones Beach/we're all snackered/it's the summer/people toot their boat horns at him/people set up beaches on a beach for tailgating.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't think I could make myself do the last part of Angel's Landing with the chain and sheer dropoff.  I'm a wuss when it comes to exposure at heights.  When the EB group went there it was February and they said you'd need crampons to do it--so we didn't even think about it (plus Krak was wearing the boot).

Hear ya on the crowds and foreign tourists, but you did happen to be there at peak season.  A coworker of mine was at Zion last week and said they crowds were bad, but they did the wilderness one day and didn't see anyone else, and the long way to the Subway another day and didn't see very many other people--so like a lot of other parks if you get off the paved roads it sounds like you don't see too many others.

Yeah, Bryce is small enough to see in a day.  Canyonlands is definitely more impressive, but the hike down into the canyon at Bryce is a nice (short) hike.  We saw a couple deer hanging out in the canyon.

We're going back to Vegas the weekend before Thanksgiving, and then again Superbowl weekend (main reason is to see George Strait, not the Superbowl.)

@JayKay0914 Your 'rents got a good deal, that lifetime senior pass is normally $80 now!


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 22, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Your 'rents got a good deal, that lifetime senior pass is normally $80 now!


Yeah, I think it was a random sale email alert before they raised the price a year or two ago and my parents jumped on it. There are a few national parks that my dad has wanted to see, so they figured since they’re retired they might as well go for it.


----------



## User1 (Oct 22, 2019)

I got my parents the same deal!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2019)

They shouldn’t make it any easier for the blue hairs to get to the NP’s!

This has been the most annoying group of never ending French people I have ever seen- 

Angles landing isn’t as bad once you get off the paved trail- it’s wide enough that you really have to be trying to be dumb to fall off IMO-


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2019)

Thinking of taking my mom to go see Barry Manilow in Vegas? Thoughts? Son of the year?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 23, 2019)

Only go if you are drunk beforehand.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 23, 2019)

RG, if you took me to Barry Manilow I'd be saying you're the son of the year.  Mom would enjoy it.  You...not quite sure.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Barry came through Boston a couple of years ago.  Groupon was offering $40 seats.  My wife went with a friend and she said it was fun.   In case you didn’t know he wrote  a lot of  famous marketing jingles in the 70s-80s.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2019)

I think most of the old timers rarely crank out more than 90 minutes so I am sure I could survive (especially while drinking) &amp; doesn't he sing the song Mandy?

It was funny during the Buffet concert there were these two old guys in the row ahead of us who kept trying to pass "dubbies" around and everyone in the audience was like, "I already took an edible" and they were kind of pissed that no one wanted to "pass the dubbie"  (Note I don't know how to spell Dubbie )

Id really like to invite mom out and do this, but the bad part is dad would come and be difficult, annoyed by the crowds, etc..  I think even though Vegas isn't for everyone, everyone should go there at least once!

Were also thinking of taking our son there when he turns 21, That might be weird but I think it would be funny as hell..


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 25, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Were also thinking of taking our son there when he turns 21, That might be weird but I think it would be funny as hell..


Next EB group event?  :winko:


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 12, 2019)

Bot-Man said:


> Mrs Bot just reserved us a trip to Red Square. Apparently they have an Ice room with vodka sampling. Also a couples massage. She wants to take a haunted Vegas tour. Sounds kind of touristy but I’ll go.




So how was Red Square?  I just heard it's permanently closing next week.  It's been there since Mandalay Bay opened in 1999, which is a long run for a restaurant in Vegas.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2019)

Anyone been to Vegas for NYE?   We were looking for a way to get out of town &amp; ditch the kids, but cant really find anything we want to do in Denver.  Not sure how much of a trainwreck the place would be?  If I go I am defin staying at the Cosmo.

Also, speaking of food,  I really dont see the excitement over these buffet's - we had 2 free ones when we stayed at MGM, I dont know who in their right mind would actually pay for these out of pocket?  Food was very average, people waiting in line for very mediocre crab legs, I felt like I was surrounded by people who think Red Lobster is a seafood place?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 12, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone been to Vegas for NYE?   We were looking for a way to get out of town &amp; ditch the kids, but cant really find anything we want to do in Denver.  Not sure how much of a trainwreck the place would be?  If I go I am defin staying at the Cosmo.
> 
> Also, speaking of food,  I really dont see the excitement over these buffet's - we had 2 free ones when we stayed at MGM, I dont know who in their right mind would actually pay for these out of pocket?  Food was very average, people waiting in line for very mediocre crab legs, I felt like I was surrounded by people who think Red Lobster is a seafood place?




We did NYE in Vegas this year.  They shut down the Strip to vehicle traffic so it's pedestrian-only.  We aren't much for big crowds, so we didn't go down there, but we watched the fireworks from the Rio parking deck.  That was kind of cool, but not as impressive as I expected--the scale isn't that big when you're shooting the fireworks off 400' buildings.  Plus it was cold--temps around 35 degrees with 20 mph winds.  I had thought about buying tickets to one of the parties, but it was going to be like $900 for the two of us so I passed.  I see this year they have standing-room tickets to the bar at the Spanish Steps at Caesars (next to Hell's Kitchen) for about $150.  That would probably be the place to be if you like the crowds.

As for the buffet, I think I recall warning you the MGM buffet is bad.  I wouldn't go there even for free.  Same for Mandalay Bay, Paris, Bellagio, Luxor or Excalibur.  There are some decent ones around though--Aria and Caesars come to mind for me, and I've heard Cosmo and Wynn are also really good.  You'll pay for them though--$50+ per person for the top tier buffets.  I've had a decent experience at Planet Hollywood and Harrah's buffets too, but I wouldn't go in expecting too much.

A room at Cosmo for NYE will be really expensive, but the nights right after Jan 1 are always really cheap in Vegas.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2019)

Gotcha now I recall - we did do the Breakfast Buffet at Caesars - it was defin better than MGM - The only value I saw in it was the free booze -

Id rather spend my money on booze and in-n-out burger 

We were going to go to downtown denver and go to one of the hotel parties, but figured we would be the old people there.  I think now were considering just getting a cabin in Estes Park with a fire place and avoiding the crowds and our own adult kids


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2019)

so at $1100 a night at the Cosmo I guess we wont be going to Vegas this NYE 

Even Planet Hollywood is $500 a night almost for the 31st.

Looking back it was a bad idea to get married on New Years Day cause finding something to do really f'n sucks... everything is $$$$$$


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> so at $1100 a night at the Cosmo I guess we wont be going to Vegas this NYE
> 
> Even Planet Hollywood is $500 a night almost for the 31st.
> 
> Looking back it was a bad idea to get married on New Years Day cause finding something to do really f'n sucks... everything is $$$$$$




We stayed at Rio on a comp for NYE this past year--no idea how we pulled that off because I haven't been gambling at Casears properties much lately.  There are other options that don't cost as much as Cosmo, but most of them are still $300 for the night of 12/31.  Luxor's a little over $200 and it's not as dumpy since they remodeled all the rooms.  The nights after 12/31 are really cheap all over Vegas.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2019)

Yeah they are making there money on the 30th and 31st...



We’ve opted to pass on this go round and go on an Obama vacation with Cement!


----------



## MendyMe (Jun 17, 2020)

My dream is to visit the best casino in Vegas at a poker tournament) I constantly draw these pictures in front of me. Which of you was, what are your impressions?


----------



## Violator (Jun 18, 2020)

So you would be at the Bellagio?


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Do you need my mother's maiden name and the last 4 of my social in order for me to sign up???


----------

